# Adopting Baby rats - read and see what you think



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-FREE-RATS-FOR-PETS-OR-FOR-FOOD-W0QQAdIdZ17121476

the link goes to kijiji.ca, where there are some people selling their baby rats "for pets or for snake food"

they are 3-4 weeks old, so i wondered if this was too soon to take them away from mom or not. 

i emailed them to ask what sort of conditions they are being kept in, and if they are separated into male/female and for a physical description. 

what are your thoughts? if i can save at least two from going to a snake, i will. but if they are sickly and kept in poor conditions, i duno what to do. i have a feeling these people arent exactly experts in rat management.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They are experts in something... making money off of the animals' suffering. Many feeders are sold at two-three weeks. This isn't the best, but they can survive at that age, if treated well...

However, I'm sure they're in awful conditions, as they're being bred for feeders.

Maybe you'll come against someone with a true oops litter, but still.

They could make good pets, but you'll be giving their breeder money to continue their breeding and they'll likely be unhealthy and unsocialized.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

i got an email back from them. the story is that their daughter owned 2 male rats, one of which died. they got another rat to replace it, and didnt realize it was a FEMALE. 2 litters later, they decide that they have too many rats to take care of. 

they've said they are all separated by sex, kept clean and in large cages. im going to stop in and see for myself, hopefully be able to rescue a few. they were listed for $5 a piece before, now they are free. so i'll see what i can do


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, certainly, go have a look, at the least to double-check the sexing.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

It never hurts to go and look and make an informed decision. However.. if you suspect they are a BYB, I wouldn't contribute my money. But since they are now free, perhaps their story is true. Let us know what you think. And try to better educate them while you are there!! It sounds like they need the help.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> 2 litters later, they decide that they have too many rats to take care of.


uhh.......... how do you let your rat have TWO litters before you decide you have too many!!!!!!!! 

I have ONE "oops" litter. I've spent hundreds of dollars, gotten really stressed out, and NONE of my rats are going to be snake food, so i don't understand what kind of people these are. It automatically tells me they haven't been cared for properly because i'm just managing with this litter. 

that kinda blew my mind............ anyhoo. If you do want some ratties I'm adopting mine for free, and they've been properly socialized and cared for! I'm in Rochester NY, and I'm willing to drive!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> > 2 litters later, they decide that they have too many rats to take care of.
> 
> 
> uhh.......... how do you let your rat have TWO litters before you decide you have too many!!!!!!!!


When you leave Daddy in with Mom.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

well I really wish they weren't giving them up as snake food, but I feel bad if they are honest people with two litters. I KNOW that's got to be a lot of work..............still i couldn't give away ratties as food even in desperate times! 

there must be a rescue close by.......... right?


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

im not sure what rescues are around, i live in ontario. ive looked on the humane societies websites and whatnot, no rats to adopt out. i will see these babies and maybe bring home one or two. 

ive been getting the 3rd dgeree from dear ol' mum about how i dont need anymore rats, 2 is enough. lol but i think 2 more are in my future


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ oh no, two ratties are never enough!!! tell your mum you need at least two more... thats what i told my daughter when i got soot & ash... and then i was given meggsy... so i have five now, and will probably get another one when i get a larger cage in the next few weeks...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there's a couple of rescues just for rats in ontario and around canada (some of which have extensive rat trains). an excellent resource to find them all (or at least a great number of them) is: http://www.rathelp.org/Shelters.html

and i was able to find a breeder with a quick google search. remember google is your friend when you want to find just about ANYthing.
http://www.geocities.com/Shellsrats/


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Where in Ontario are you? I am in Toronto.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Where in Ontario are you? I am in Toronto.


Pickering or thereabouts?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

---------------UPSETTING DISCUSSION---------------------
I would discorage them from giving them to snake owners, tell them not all snake owners slaughter the rats before the snake gets them and that the few $s they make will be blood money. I dont belive that many feeder breeder or snAke owners take the time to slaughter rats properly if at all.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ladylady said:


> ---------------UPSETTING DISCUSSION---------------------
> I would discorage them from giving them to snake owners, tell them not all snake owners slaughter the rats before the snake gets them and that the few $s they make will be blood money. I dont belive that many feeder breeder or snAke owners take the time to slaughter rats properly if at all.


Unfortunately ladylady most snakes will not eat prekilled food. I know it is horriblew but a snkaes instinct is to hunt their food not just eat what is held in front of them. That is why most snake owners do not slaughter or by frozen. It is a terrible truth but that is how snakes are. My brother has a snake and I have tried to feed her frozen she would starve if not for live food and no pet should starve wether it be rats, catsm dogs or snakes.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

God thats really sad  
Im definately not geting a snake!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

the only way a snake will eat frozen usually is if they are trained from babies you have to work with them alot in order to get them to do it. It is sad but in the grand scheme of things it is natural too. Snakes are predators and rats are prey it is sad and luckily our pets will never have to endure it so that is a good thing!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Snakes can be trained to eat prekilled and their are ways to get them to eat pre-killed. Some people have been known to do break away knots and move them around like they are walking and the snake eat them. There are ways. They don't have to be live.

But yes there are some animals who won't eat pre-killed. I had a 3ft 9in. Sav monitor that wouldn't eat pre-killed mice. He was much too skinny when I rescued him and couldn't afford the weight loss, so I had to feed him live. But I always asked for the meanest mice they had so the nice ones were spared. And I wouldn't feed him pregnant mice either.

Sometimes it's a must, unfortunately. But there are others who just want to watch. I would drop the mouse in and leave quickly so I wouldn't hear anything. I was never a watcher.


----------

